# Some of my working knife inventory.



## Wei Jun Lee

Hey guys, Just a picture of some of the knives I use for work, or have plans of using it but haven't got a chance to yet. Mostly carbon, with a couple of ginsan throw in there. Thought I'd take a picture of them as I decide whether to oil them or not. 







Hope the picture show. Not familiar with uploading and posting pictures in message boards.


----------



## J.C

Wow.. just wow. Masamoto fanboys


----------



## Mute-on

Welcome, Wei.

That’s a very impressive spread you have there. A listing from left to right would probably be of interest to many (definitely me, anyway  )

If you aren’t using the carbons, even in our temperate and dry (mostly) climate, I would oil them. I’ve only ever had rust issues with carbon knives kept in a knife block on a 45 degree angle (side of blade in direct contact with timber). Very minor, but even in Melbourne, it can still happen.


----------



## Nemo

Or store them in VCI paper.


----------



## Wei Jun Lee

Haha. Yeah, a lot of it is from masamoto since i use it at work, and I love the profile of masamoto knives. This is just some of the ones I use for work. Still got another batch I haven't oiled yet plus my collectibles

I'll try my best to name them from left to right. Can't really remember some.￼

-Jikko blue 1 damascus yanagiba 300mm
-Aritsugu White 2 Sujihiki 270mm
-330mm white 2 Yanagiba (don't know the brand/maker)
- Masamoto Kizuna white 1 Hongasumi Mirror finished sakimaru Takobiki 330mm
- Sakai Kikumori Honyaki 270mm White 2 by kenichi Shiraki
- Custom 300mm white 2 Sakimaru by Yoshikazu Tanaka
- Tsukiji Masamoto 270 white 2 Kiritsuke Yanagiba
- Aritsugu 270Mm w2 Yanagiba
- Shiraki 240mm Single Bevel gyuto, Ginsan
- KoHo 210mm Laser Mukimono. Ginsan
- Tsukiji Masamoto w2 monosteel Gyuto 240mm
- Masamoto Sohonten Usuba, got it as a parting gift from my ex colleague. Should be w2.
- Tsukiji Masamoto w2 monosteel Gyuto 210mm
- Ikeda AS Gyuto 250mm
- Tanaka blue 2 damascus Gyuto 210mm
- Ittetsu Yauji 180mm Yanagiba blue 2
- Masamoto Sohonten 180mm w2 mukimono
- Syousin Chiku KU Gyuto 270mm AS, stainless claiming
- Masamoto Sohonten KS 240mm Gyuto monosteel W2
- Masamoto Sohonten Sujihiki 270mm W2
- Masamoto Sohonten KS 210mm Gyuto monosteel w2.


I think that is right for most of them
That was hard work trying to remember all of them..


----------



## Marek07

Wei Jun Lee said:


> Hey guys, Just a picture of some of the knives I use for work, or have plans of using it but haven't got a chance to yet. Mostly carbon, with a couple of ginsan throw in there. Thought I'd take a picture of them as I decide whether to oil them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the picture show. Not familiar with uploading and posting pictures in message boards.


_Just some of my work knives._ Nothing to see here... Move on!


----------



## ThinMan

Nice set of knives!


----------



## playero

nnice how do you store them?


----------



## Wei Jun Lee

playero said:


> nnice how do you store them?


Don't really have a nice way of storing them. Usually they have their own saya, or they stay in their box and in the cupboard.


----------



## Unique98

You got an amazing knives set especially from Masamoto. Show us your collectibles as well


----------



## Wei Jun Lee

Sorry for the late reply. Busy work week. I will post them when I take them out for maintenance.


----------



## Wei Jun Lee

Some Yanagibas upclose while I'm trying to rearrange the cupboard.


----------



## Matus

Nemo said:


> Or store them in VCI paper.



This is a much better solution. Nearly all Japanese knives are shipped with blades packed in a VCI paper - for a good reason.


----------

